# laws for owning 2 pitties



## windy tate (May 1, 2014)

I found 2 blue nose pit bulls puppies I'm pretty sure they were dumped off. Anyways put up signs nobody ever called on them. What I need to know is the laws for owning two boy pit bull puppies in the town of Apple Valley, Ca. Any help would be appreciated thank you very much.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I would look up your city ordinances. Google brought me to your city's page...

Town of Apple Valley : Municipal Code

You can look up the municipal codes there or find a contact there to discus them with.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

From their site I typed DOGS in their provided search which gave me many links, one of which is information about licensing. If you read that entire bit, there is a phone number to call with questions about what types of dogs.

Source: Town of Apple Valley website

_How much is a dog license?
A one-year license for a dog that is spayed or neutered costs $12. If the dog is not spayed or neutered, the regular license fee is $75.00 for one year which includes a free spay or neuter voucher good for 60 days.

What paperwork do I need to license my dog?
Proof of a current rabies vaccination is the only requirement to obtain a dog license. Except at rabies clinics offered by the Town, your veterinarian will provide a certificate for this purpose. You should keep this certificate for the duration of the effective vaccination period. The dog does not have to be present.

How old does my dog have to be to be licensed and vaccinated?
All puppies must be licensed at four months of age, which is the minimum age for rabies vaccination.

New canine residents must be licensed within 30 days of arrival in Apple Valley. If your dog was previously licensed in another city, you must bring the paper license certificate to Animal Services to obtain an Apple Valley license. If you have the license form, you will pay only a small transfer fee to obtain an Apple Valley license. If you do not have the paper license form but you do have proof of current rabies vaccination, you will pay the full dog license fee but you will not need to re-vaccinate your dog. If you do not have either the paper license or the proof of rabies vaccination, your dog will need to be re-vaccinated in order to be licensed. A certificate of sterility will reduce the cost of the license.

Consult with your veterinarian about appropriate vaccinations to protect your animal's health. Generally, vaccinations for dogs will include rabies, a distemper/parvovirus combination, and Bordatella. Cat vaccinations may include FVRCP (feline respiratory viruses), rabies, distemper and feline leukemia.

How do I get the spayed/neutered discount for my dog license?
To get the spayed or neutered discount on a dog license, a certificate of sterility must be provided at time of purchase. Proof of sterility is only required for the first license purchase.

Does the Animal Services Division send out license renewal notices?
Yes, 30 days before the license expires a renewal post card is mailed. If the license fee is not received during this 30 day period, Animal Services will send a second renewal notice the day after the license expires. After the expiration date, late fees of $12.00 will be charged in addition to the normal license fee.

Do dogs have to wear their license on them?
Dogs need not wear licenses when on their own property. Any time the dog is off its property, it must wear its license affixed to its collar.

How many dogs are licensed within the Town of Apple Valley?
10,088 as of September 2, 2009.

How many dogs and cats are allowed per residence in Apple Valley?
In multiple housing areas such as apartment or condominiums one cat or one dog is allowed. In every other zoning within the Town of Apple Valley a combination of dogs and cats up to a total of four are permitted.

To keep more than the specified number of animals, a special permit must be obtained from Animal Services. The one-time permit fee is $25. With a permit from Animal Services, individuals living in areas zoned for multi-housing may have a total of two animals - one dog and one cat, or two dogs, or two cats. All other zoning areas may have any combination of dogs and cats up to a total of eight animals, but only with an Animal Control permit.

*What kind of animals can I have?
It depends on the property zoning. For specific information on property zoning, please contact the Planning Division at the Town of Apple Valley at 760-240-7000 x 7200.*

How often do I have to clean up animal waste?
Small animals, like dogs and cats, must have their waste cleaned up once every three days. However, horses and other farm animals waste must be cleaned up once every seven days by being removed from the property, not spread out or rototilled into the soil.

Is there a leash law for dogs?
Yes, all dogs must be on a leash when off their property, whether at a park, on the street, or in an open field. Additionally, they must be controlled by a competent handler capable of restraining the animal at all times._


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Looking through the animal ordinances on the website (link provided by DickyT) it doesn't appear that there are any breed specific laws in your city. I would look through the whole section on the various animal noise, tethering and licensing laws just to make sure you're within your rights as a pet owner. Also keep in mind that though these two males will be raised together, they may not always get along. 

Congrats on your new additions and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I did a little more searching and it seems they have a mandatory Spay\Neuter for 'Pit Bull type dogs" that was enacted during 2013.

You can keep intact animals by getting a breeders license from the city at the annual cost of $250 per intact animal.


----------

